# Bunk Bed Storage Mod



## camp4fun (Apr 2, 2005)

OK... I gotta brag. My husband and father worked real hard over the July 4th weekend to make some mods to the camper. I really love this one!
This mod was a big bang for the time spent.
My job was taking pictures for you. I hope this is helpful.

We have a 28RSS with quad bunks. We modified the storage area for easy access. No more pulling the mattress and plywood up to get to the storage underneath. 
I've explained the mod along the way on the pictures.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php..._album&album=95


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

You are correct...that is really nice. This mod works for the 26 RS and 28 RSDS as well.

Randy


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Would work in the 28rss also. Well done.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Very nice work, looks factory too. Who knows maybe, just maybe, Keystone will implement your idea in the 2007s!


----------



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

It looks great. It just got added to my list of projects.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Keystone could learn from you guys! Very nice mod indeed


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Real nice job camp4fun
Just may add that to the list








Don


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

So....when can we start making appointments!!!









Awesome mod, I would love to do this, will first have to muster up a little confidence!

Thanks for the pics and descriptions, for a novice 'modder' (not mother!







) the carpentry aspect of this might be hard for me. The pics really help.

Great job!!

What size are those buckets you have in the storage areas?

Jason


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

What a great projest- looks really nice.


----------



## camp4fun (Apr 2, 2005)

1stTimeAround said:


> So....when can we start making appointments!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The storge bins are Sterilite 58 quart, purchased at Walmart, just under $3 each. The bin fit like a glove in the area by the water heater, slides out like a drawer!
I have to finish my mod list before taking appointments


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Super idea! And well done!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sweet!


----------

